# Jack and Grace Cotton Jan 26th Almondsbury



## Banjo (21 Jan 2013)

I am signed up for it and have been looking forward to a day out on back roads and lanes of Gloucestershire but now a bit concerned about riding it as much is on back lanes noted for ice.

I will be riding it on a tourer with 32c treaded tyres but really am a scaredy pants when ice is a possibility.

Anyone else fretting over it?


----------



## Spartak (21 Jan 2013)

This early season event is usually blighted by bad weather.....
..... I recall a few years ago an alternative route was used to miss out the early ice patches !!
However this year there seem's to be more than usual


----------



## Banjo (21 Jan 2013)

My head is saying DNS unless temp rises dramatically but my heart is saying get out there and do it 
I really dont want to risk any broken bones. Will make a decision Thursday/Friday.


----------



## Adam Harris (21 Jan 2013)

Is this event still free to sign up for? How far is the route?


----------



## Spartak (21 Jan 2013)

Adam Harris said:


> Is this event still free to sign up for? How far is the route?



I understand entries closed last Wednesday !


----------



## Banjo (21 Jan 2013)

Its 104km Starts in the Aztec Business Park near Almondsbury. Goes through l;anes through Littleton up towards Gloucester Stonehouse etc. Organizer doesnt accept entries on the day. Details on Audax UK website here http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/13-30/


----------



## Spartak (22 Jan 2013)

BBC Weather is saying the temperature on Saturday will be a balmy 8 degrees !


----------



## User482 (22 Jan 2013)

Spartak said:


> BBC Weather is saying the temperature on Saturday will be a balmy 8 degrees !


 
Should be fine, then. I was riding the Gloucestershire lanes a week last sunday, and there were a lot of ice patches.


----------

